# Facebook and  Worldmark threads.



## talkamotta (Jul 13, 2019)

Im not quite an owner at Worldmark. Im waiting for it to close.   So Ive been doing alot of reading on different posts and forums. 1.  I saw a bid on Ebay for 80k credits and it sold for $8900.  Great deal.  I was wondering why someone would buy that many points and how they use them.  So I put in 2 posts on the Facebook forum.  I was happy to see how many people have that many credits and actually use those credits  and how they use them. So many have bought their credits  from the developer over the years and others have only bought resale.  Im glad to see that those that bought retail are using those extra benefits that they paid for and even happier because I bought mine resale that I can get the vacations I want.   Some people will jump on a  negative road so it was nice to see all the positive comments.  I love hearing how people use their credits.  It also made me have more questions on terms Im not familiar with.  The more you know the more questions you have.  Yep.  Thats me.  2.  People are at different levels of their learning curve on timeshares.  On those forums and others TUGS  has been referenced many times.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 13, 2019)

Moderator:  Please move to the Worldmark thread.  Thanks


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 13, 2019)

We have 89,000 WMTC Points. We tend to use all of them. We are retired and travel a lot. Next February we are going to Tasmania and Melbourne for 3 weeks. We also allow each kid (3 of them aged 38 to 31) 1 trip per year.


----------



## Railman83 (Jul 13, 2019)

80k in Worldmark points would be about $5500 a year in fees.   It would also be 8 weeks in, say, Kapa’a in a one bedroom which works out to about $550 a week for a one bedroom on beach in Kauai for those inclined.

Pretty good deal, and likely explains why Worldmark Hawaii resorts book day one.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 13, 2019)

Railman83 said:


> 80k in Worldmark points would be about $5500 a year in fees.   It would also be 8 weeks in, say, Kapa’a in a one bedroom which works out to about $550 a week for a one bedroom on beach in Kauai for those inclined.
> 
> Pretty good deal, and likely explains why Worldmark Hawaii resorts book day one.



I think another reason Hawaii books so fast is there is only ONE resort for all of Kauai, ONE resort for all of the Big Island, and TWO resorts for all of Maui.  Oahu doesn't have any WM locations.  Supply and demand - "everybody" wants to go to Hawaii.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I think another reason Hawaii books so fast is there is only ONE resort for all of Kauai, ONE resort for all of the Big Island, and TWO resorts for all of Maui.  Oahu doesn't have any WM locations.  Supply and demand - "everybody" wants to go to Hawaii.
> 
> Dave


A week in Hawaii in a 2BR for less than a thousand also is a contributing factor.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 14, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> A week in Hawaii in a 2BR for less than a thousand also is a contributing factor.


Yes, most hotels in Hawaii are over $200 a day.  MFS in Hawaii for 2 bedrooms are at least $1500,  Maui's property taxes on timeshares is a joke, still.  The only way my kids/grandkids  can afford to go to Hawaii is with me and we go to Costco.  Love Hawaii.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 16, 2019)

I have three WM contracts that we use mostly for trading these last couple of years. We usually do Lake Chelan in white season for the fishing. I find that there are white weeks that trade well in other systems so 7000 wm points sometimes trades for a two bedroom red season. This next Halloween I was able to trade two WM white weeks for two weeks ocean front in Maui. Lahaina Halloween is like the Carnival of Oceania so a good time for sure. 

I have three kids is another reason for having three contracts. I will be acquiring some more WM as some of my Mexico and VI contracts expire. 

Bill


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 17, 2019)

I thought WM picked the week they give up for exchange.  How do you choose a white week?


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 17, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> I thought WM picked the week they give up for exchange.  How do you choose a white week?



They do pick the week. But when you request a week be deposited into your II account, you get to choose the number of points which correspond to a certain unit size/season. So for instance if you request a 6k deposit, that corresponds to a 2BR white season week. So you still dont get to pick the resort (the exchange desk does that), but you generally will get the size/season you requested.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 17, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> I thought WM picked the week they give up for exchange.  How do you choose a white week?



You are right regarding RCI and II as far as I know. SFX and VI owner exchange are where I go to deposit a wm white week. My last trades were for two weeks at the Maui Schooner. I just looked and I used 6000 points for the one bedroom units in wm white season. That comes out to about $530 point value + $145 exchange fee for a total of $675 per week. 

I also have a one bed in SFX that I used 7000 wm points for.  Haven't found what I'm looking for as we have too many things going on.

Bill


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 18, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> They do pick the week. But when you request a week be deposited into your II account, you get to choose the number of points which correspond to a certain unit size/season. So for instance if you request a 6k deposit, that corresponds to a 2BR white season week. So you still dont get to pick the resort (the exchange desk does that), but you generally will get the size/season you requested.



A 2 BR white is 8000 credits.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 18, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> A 2 BR white is 8000 credits.



Thanks, but actually II does not have a white season, so it is the 2BR green season that is 6k.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 18, 2019)

The question was: " I thought WM picked the week they give up for exchange. How do you choose a white week?"
Your statement that the white week was 6000 credits was wrong.  I corrected it.  Sheesh.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 18, 2019)

Some WM trades require points, like with RCI or II exchanges. Others are exchanged by reservation. Some WM resorts have a white season that requires 6000 points for a 1 bed and 7000 for a 2 bed. 

Bill


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 19, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> The question was: " I thought WM picked the week they give up for exchange. How do you choose a white week?"
> Your statement that the white week was 6000 credits was wrong.  I corrected it.  Sheesh.



That may have been your intent, but since I was talking about II and not RCI, your correction was incorrect. If you had observed that I was talking about II, and said "II does not have a white season, you might be referring to the green season." .... that would be an accurate correction.


----------

